# Need anesthesia coding help!



## kasmithortho (Oct 19, 2009)

Scenerio: 14 month old child complex scalp wound who is inpatient at hospital. Surgeon removes wound vac and reapplies under general anesthesia. I think 00300 would be appropriate to code for anesthesiologist, but need documentation for hospital admin to link 00300 to 97605 in our anesthesia billing system. Any thoughts or suggestions out there?


----------



## cingram (Oct 31, 2009)

Im not sure but I do believe anesthesia coding is based on time isnt it?


----------



## bkeeling (Nov 10, 2009)

*anesthesia for wound vac*

Be sure that you anesthesia record is supported. You may have a up hill battle on this. There is no code assignment for the wound vac and I do agree that 00300 base of 5 units is most appropriate. You will of course bill base plus time when submitting the claim. Is there another reason other than age that the child was anesthetized that you may also link that ICD to the service. Not sure if I helped or not... good luck
Belinda


----------

